# Fidor Yakimenko (Théodore Akimenko) (1876-1945)



## TxllxT

Ukrainian composer, teacher of Igor Stravinsky

Fidor Yakimenko (Akimenko) (1876-1945) : "Lyric Poem" for orchestra (1903)















Fidor Yakimenko (1876-1945) : "Nocturne in D major" for Strings (1910)















Fidor Yakimenko (1876-1945) : "Angel, Poem-Nocturne" (1912)















F. Yakimenko (1876-1945) Sonata for Violin and Piano op. 32















Theodore Yakimenko. The concert program "Stories dreamy soul" (Paul Fox, piano)


----------



## TxllxT

Fedir Yakymenko - Urania. Heaven's Muse (1904)















Fedir Yakymenko - Three pieces on Ukrainian themes






Fedir Yakymenko - Chant d`autumn / Autumn song op.16 №1






Fedir Yakymenko - Fantasy op.26bis






F. Yakimenko - Elegy






Théodore Akimenko (F. Akimenko) - Fantasie Julia Anna Zak piano






Akimenko - Petite Ballade






Fidor Yakimenko (Théodore Akimenko) - Mazurka for violin and piano op. 9 n. 2















Akimenko - Idyll















Théodore Akimenko. Danse, op.31 no.3 (c.1909)















Violin Sonata No.2, Op.38b (Akimenko, Theodore) - akimenko son2 m1


----------



## TxllxT

Théodore Akimenko : Trois Danses Idylliques , Op. 35


----------

